# HVAC Reference Book



## zclyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a fundamental book for HVAC, which is good enough to cover the morning section ?

I never learned anything specifically in HVAC area.


----------



## MechMark (Feb 22, 2011)

zclyr said:


> Can anyone recommend a fundamental book for HVAC, which is good enough to cover the morning section ?I never learned anything specifically in HVAC area.


If you can round up a copy of the ASHRAE Fundamentals, I've heard that it's a good resource for the morning HVAC questions.


----------



## nubrun (Mar 1, 2011)

MechMark said:


> zclyr said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone recommend a fundamental book for HVAC, which is good enough to cover the morning section ?I never learned anything specifically in HVAC area.
> ...


If you are looking for general HVAC info I would stay away from the ASHRAE stuff. I personally find it cumbersome to find the info you need, and the information will be scattered among 4 different volumes.

I would recommend finding an old copy of the "Trane Air Conditioning Manual". You can find them used on ebay for as little $20, and it will provide all the info you need to answer the morning HVAC questions, in a much simpler and straight forward method. Also don't be afraid of buying an old copy (ie early 20th century) the fundamentals haven't changed. You will only need about 3 equations out of there and basic knowledge of a pysh chart.

FYI, i just took the October mechanical PE and passed, so I have seen the material.

Good luck!


----------

